
Show HN: Calculate monthly salary in Slovenia in 3 steps - johngorse
http://izracunplace.si
======
johngorse
Hi,creator of this mini site here. While this mini site is in Slovene
language, it could benefit to foreign freelancers or 9 to 5 job seekers who
are currently in Slovenia. First input field is brutto payment, second is cost
for lunch and commute (in Slovenia companies must pay you for that) and the
third field is number of kids you have. Calculation result is what you get on
you bank account on monthly basis. If you have any questions or suggestions,
please don't hesitate to ask me.

